# Question: Power consumption tube vs solid state etc.



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I suppose the answer to this will be obvious but I'm not really seeing it.

I have reason to have an amp running for several hours a day. I've never compared and don't really know how I could easily, but what consumes more electricity, a tube amp or a solid state amp of equivalent output? As a general rule, I use low wattage amps at home simply because they take less space and I've always had the impression that they use less power, but is the latter true? Does it vary according to volume? What else, if anything figures into it?

Reasons? I want to cut costs and usage, and I'd like to trade some bigger amps for smaller wattage ones.

Thanks!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe a tube amp comsumes more and it's mainly due to the heater circuit. Since it's required to be on all the time in a tube amp, it's dissipating power constantly. In bigger amps like an SVT, it's quite a significant amount of power as well.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I wonder how a good 5 wall tube amp compares to a similar solid state amp, ie, how much more.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

As nonreverb mentioned, a lot of it is heater current draw. Also, the power tubes idle at a higher wattage than solid state output devices.
However, a 5 watt tube amp is not going to be using a lot of power. I'm guessing the equivalent of a 30 or 40 watt light bulb. But probably 2 or 3 times the power an equivalent wattage solid state amp would use.
If you know the value of the mains fuse, multiply that by 120 (volts). That will tell you the maximum wattage you amp can possibly use.
A real handy item is an energy meter, like a "kill-a-watt" or a UPM/Blue Planet EM100. It will tell you how many watts any 120V appliance is using.
I picked one up (EM100) at Can.Tire for around $25, but I don't see them listed on their website anymore. It also tells the voltage, current, and can calculate the dollar cost of your energy usage if you know what rate you are being charged (cents per kw).


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks, that's very helpful.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

All products for sale in Canada will have a ratings plate specifying voltage and nominal current draw. You should also be able to find info by amp model via google.

The tubes, transformers, beefier power caps, etc. all contribute to power draw and losses for a lower power input/output ratio.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nominal. Right. Got it. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Nominal. Right. Got it. Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


JB is right, Mooh! The heaters do draw a lot of power An SVT amp might need 40 watts just to light all the tubes! Still Mooh, fuggedaboutit! It doesn't really matter! You just won't save any money! The difference is mice nuts, if not moth nuts!

When you look at your electricity bill you see a grand total. It doesn't break down how much any different thing draws out of the wall. The differences can be huge!

The push to ban old fashioned incandescent bulbs was really a scam! It was touted as a way to save energy. It does, but the savings to you and me in our houses won't buy a beer every month. Lights are perhaps the smallest users of household power. We are charged by the kilowatt hour and all the lights in your house just don't add up to real money, unless you run a few giant floodlights from your roof!

No, the power gobblers are anything with a motor or a heater. The biggest is probably your stove. Next would be your clothes dryer. After that comes washing machines, the blower motor in your furnace or the motor in your refrigerator. When they are all added up, as I said the cost of lights won't buy you a beer. 

The new CFLs DID save Ontario Hydro a lot! A beer's worth from every house in the province adds up to a REAL amount! It meant that Ontario Hydro was spared the cost of a few more generating plants.

I wouldn't let the difference in power draw from a tube to a transistor amp affect my purchase. I would cheerfully buy you SEVERAL beers if it meant I could play the amp I liked the tone the best!

Wild Bill - Busen Amps


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nicely explained Bill, thanks!

Now to reconsider my shopping list. ;-)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Or, you could go to a virtual amp set up and use the same amount of power regardless of amp/cabinet/pedal configuration.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> The difference is mice nuts, if not moth nuts!
> 
> Wild Bill - Busen Amps


Thanks for the ongoing laugh with this one, Wild Bill. 
The addition of *"moth nuts"* makes it an even better/bigger laugh.

Unless maybe you are specifically referring to this species of moth (Giant Atlas Moth) !!










Cheers

Dave


----------

